

Show HN: Detective Droid - mcarrano

Hi HN,<p>I spent this Labor Day weekend working on an idea I have had for a while. I just published it to Github and would really appreciate if people helped contribute.<p>The project can detect what libraries&#x2F;sdks are being used inside applications that you have installed on your device. Ever wonder what advertising networks Angry Birds uses to monetize? Well now you can find out!<p>Github: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;michaelcarrano&#x2F;detective-droid<p>Play Store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.michaelcarrano.detectivedroid
======
frantzmiccoli
It's not uninteresting that's for sure, would people be ready to pay for that
I don't know.

Thinking out loud: what could be nice would be to use what you have done to
collect a related libraries database and then maybe build a recommender
system. According to its personal project one could on your website and see
what tools are commonly used with what he already use. An hypothesis: if you
drive enough traffic to paid libraries or services (for example I have seen
that Udacity used Mixpanel which is paid), maybe those people would be willing
to pay you for helping the discovery of their product.

~~~
mcarrano
I haven't really thought about monetizing it but eventually, I do want to
collect data/statistics.

There is already an Android application available like what I just released
which collects data/stats.
[http://www.appbrain.com/stats/libraries/overview](http://www.appbrain.com/stats/libraries/overview)

